# Problem z kartą w trybie Monitor - kanał nasłuchu

## d0b

witam

mam jakiś dziwny problem kiedy próbuję za pomocą airmon-ng ustawić moją kartę (Atheros) w tryb Monitora na wybranym kanale (airmon-ng start wlan0 11) zawsze karta jest i tak ustawiona na kanale 1. iwconfig wlan0 mode Monitor channel 11 tez nic nie daje tak czy siak non stop tylko kanał 1... nie mam pojęcia co jest nie tak, choć czytałem że troszke ludzi ma podobne problemy ale jakoś zawsze brak rozwiązanie... może ktos coś wie co jest nie tak i jak można to rozwiązać. Posiadam kartę na Atheros, wszystko generalnie chodzi OK oprócz tego wprowadzenia w monitor.

----------

## Garrappachc

Nie wszystkie karty obsługują kanał >10 (chyba), tylko te, które mają sieć n.  Moja karta na ten przykład nie ma tego kanału. Co więcej, głowę bym dał, że kanał ustawiasz nie airmon-ng, a dopiero w airodump-ng.

----------

## bartmarian

Osobiście nie spotkałem karty która nie obsługuje powyżej 10go kanału,

wg moich doświadczeń (mam kilkadziesiąt atheros w sieci) wszystkie

obsługują 13 lub więcej, co nie oznacza że nie ma wyjątków (których nie znam).

@d0b

czy karta skanuje jeden kanał czy wszystkie ?

Możesz też spróbować innych sterowników, do wyboru są chyba trzy, dwa w jaju

i jeden z drzewa.

Pozdrawiam

PS mi jajkowe, gdy użyłem trybu master, współpracowały kapryśnie,

po jakimś czasie (np godzinie) połączenie zamierało i ponowne połączenie

rozwiązywało problem, madwifi-ng za to działają u mnie idealnie, uptime dziesiątki

dni a tryb AP działa z wpa idealnie. Prawdopodobnie zależy to od wersji

chip atheros vs dany drv.

----------

## d0b

sorry za brak pl znakow...

a wiec karta chodzi OK, poniewaz np w bootowalnym BackTrack jest OK ale problem jest w nim taki ze jak proboje lapac pakiety za pomoca airodum-ng to nie wiem czemu ale zaczyna zapisywac do pliku .cap lecz tylko do 698B (rozmiar pliku .cap) pozniej mimo ze pakiety nadal sa wysylane to nie wiem czemu nie zapisuja sie do pliku.... ale to troszke inna historia, lecz chodzi o to samo - WEP...dlatego chcialem to zrobic na Gentoo moim, ale wracajac do tematu...

Mam Madwifi, hmmm zainstalowalem je dawno temu i chodza OK

@bartmarian

jak moge sprawdzic jakiech wlasciwie uzywam sterownikow ?? (choc na 90% mam madwifi) i jak moge je ewentualnie zmienic... 

Dzieki za odp

Pozdro

----------

## Garrappachc

Jeśli chcesz łamać sieci, to musisz łapać pakiety do ivs'a - airodump [...] -w output.ivs --ivs

----------

## bartmarian

Np "lsmod" lub "dmesg".

----------

## matidz

Generujesz pakiety(np aireplay-ng), czy tylko pasywnie nasluchujesz? 

Co do modulow:

```
lspci -k | grep Wireless -A 5
```

----------

